# Big Bucks in FL? AL?



## efing001

New to the area because of the military. Use to midwest monsters and wondering if the public land in northwest Florida is worth it? Or should I take a trip up to Alabama? Looking for meat and antlers would be ideal too.

Any one else in my situation or want to help a desperate hunter out?

I also have a lot of experience with food plots if any one needs help.


----------



## xtopdawg386x

There not monster bucks in Florida or Alabama like there is in the mid west . How ever there are nice bucks in both Florida and Alabama . I got a nice 9 point last year about 180 lbs which is a good buck around here killed out in black water state forest . But your not going to be killing monsters like you see on tv around here . Most that are killed around here that i have seen killed or have killed are usually around 4-8 points usually basket racks ranging in weight from 100 -160 lbs . Yes there are some bigger ones killed but your not seeing them roll out of the woods like you might see in the midwest . Generally Florida deer are smaller frames then what you would see from the mid west . Eglin usually have small body deer but nice racks .


----------



## bigbulls

A 100" buck will make the Florida buck registry. Keep that in mind when you are judging what a Florida big buck is.

There are big bucks on public land in Florida no doubt. Just like every where else they aren't stupid though. You gotta know the area you're hunting and work to get them.

Here's one I killed in Blackwater a couple of years ago.









And here is one I got on camera in Blackwater last year. I never saw him hunting but my son had him close during archery season but never could get a shot on him.


----------



## efing001

Great buck BigBulls!!!

That gets me fired up. Can anyone give me tips on what to look for during scouting other than the obvious? Such as...be close to water, hunt public land adjacent to private fields, or stuff like this? I know its asking a lot but any help would be appreciated..

And keep those pics coming from areas like Blackwater...that is great!

I got a scouting camera also and I know I cannot bait so I am wondering what the best way to capture is out here.


----------



## deersniper270

More blackwater deer. Last year was my first year there so if you know what to look for then you will find them.


----------



## ABOLT2

If you are looking for Horn, then it would be worth your drive to the blackbelt region of AL. and if you are looking for meat I have seen does w/ Bigger bodies than some of the bucks listed above in the Bankhead forrest.


----------



## pcola4

*deer*

I have hunted the mid west. You will be disappointed around this area. Alabama has some pretty good deer. The black belt is the best place to be. If you take a 120 class that is a very good buck in almost all clubs. There are some areas where you can take 140 plus deer but you will pay dearly. Florida is a joke. That first pic of a buck from blackwater is the exception. You can hunt there your entire life and not see a buck like that. I've hunted Ill and you see rack bucks every time you climb a tree. The rut is consistent every year and the woods I've seen are pretty open with the occasional thicket. The deer just don't spook much either, lack of pressure and bag limits. Down here we have long seasons and generous bag limits. Mostly very thick and a lot of swamps. Hunting is much more difficult. Deer much more sensitive to pressure, scent, movement etc. Having said all that, there is some good hunting here in the deep South, just a little more work to it and don't expect to see a good buck every day. Good luck.


----------



## scootman

Efing001:

1st...welcome to the forum

2nd...I'm a inexperienced hunter with only 2 seasons in the woods. I managed to shoot two deer last season and they are both considered good deer for this area. Both deer were taken on private land in Milton, Fl. I didn't have a scale, so there's no telling how much they weighed. From what I'm reading and being told, the "Blackbelt" region in Alabama is a short drive to the north and where bigger deer are available. Several folks on this forum belong to hunting clubs in that area and they can be good resources if you're interested in heading north.

Here are pics of my two deer:

My very 1st deer (EVER)...a very nice 8 pointer...I am still very proud of this guy.









and here are two pics of my 2nd deer (7 pointer):


















Good luck this year,
Scoots


----------



## PanhandleBob

Welcome to the area and the forum...

Florida is not the land of P&Y or B&C for you rifle guys  but there are mature deer here and if you break 100" you've got a good Florida deer and if you can get a shot at a 4 1/2 yr old or better....you've done good to get in a position to shoot a mature whitetail....and there are plenty of does for meat.

There are good deer in Florida...here's a few from last year.


----------



## MrFish

These are all from central AL. Most of the bucks that have been taken are in the 180-200 lb. range. That's about as big as they'll get.
The first one almost doubled his mass the next year. He weighed about 190 lb.


----------



## efing001

Awesome deer and good advice... I am just after a quality bowhunt for whitetail. I don't need a 200 lb deer to be happy...

Thanks for the pics and suggestions..

What I do from here is look for thick swamps in public land and knock on some doors. Make friends, memories, and hopefully kill a few deer. If anyone else has suggestions or needs a hunting buddy send me a message. Who knows..they maybe hunting Wisconsin the first week of November.

Thanks Fellas and shoot strait!


----------



## efing001

Heres where I come from..


----------



## PanhandleBob

Gotta love the midwest...I bowhunt in Ohio every year with a buddy, the body size takes a bit of getting used to compared to down here


----------



## ScullsMcNasty

if you want a good bowhunt, look into some of the public land in alabama. all alabama public land is bowhunting only with only a select few gun weekends the entire year. i havent hunted many of them yet but i have friends that have hunted quite a few of them and killed and seen some nice deer. Plus the hunting overall is alot better in south central alabama. more deer, bigger deer and alot better rut. if i was you i would find a couple places to sit in blackwater or escambia river and then take a few scouting trips up to those bama wmas. you can drive up there for a weekend here and there and have a chance to kill a good alabama buck:thumbsup:


----------



## Try'n Hard

.......or, after looking at your camera picture, ya might just want to invest in a nice boat and go fishin'. I'm thinking the fishing may be better here than the midwest


----------



## ABOLT2

*Sounds about Right!!!*

:yes:


pcola4 said:


> I have hunted the mid west. You will be disappointed around this area. Alabama has some pretty good deer. The black belt is the best place to be. If you take a 120 class that is a very good buck in almost all clubs. There are some areas where you can take 140 plus deer but you will pay dearly. Florida is a joke. That first pic of a buck from blackwater is the exception. You can hunt there your entire life and not see a buck like that. I've hunted Ill and you see rack bucks every time you climb a tree. The rut is consistent every year and the woods I've seen are pretty open with the occasional thicket. The deer just don't spook much either, lack of pressure and bag limits. Down here we have long seasons and generous bag limits. Mostly very thick and a lot of swamps. Hunting is much more difficult. Deer much more sensitive to pressure, scent, movement etc. Having said all that, there is some good hunting here in the deep South, just a little more work to it and don't expect to see a good buck every day. Good luck.


----------



## Try'n Hard

aaahhhh.... Here in Florida we depend on the "law of antler proportion" which states that a 100" set of horns on a 130 pound buck looks just as big as a 170" set of horns on a 230 pound buck. This is a difficult concept for those who have traveled elsewhere to hunt or have moved here from big buck areas. Your only hope is to try & forget the bucks of the midwest and delete all pics like the one you posted above. Attached is the biggest buck I ever took a pic of in Florida.... he may make 130" but I never saw him except on camera


----------



## deersniper270

I don't know anyone who truly hunts Blackwater or any public land just for the horns. You go and hunt and enjoy your time in the woods and if a state legal buck walks out, he is going home with me. The deer movement in the woods in any part of the WMA's is sporadic especially with all the dog runners and people that don't know what they are doing or don't respect fellow hunters in the woods. Many times I had scouted a spot and found good sign just to have someone drive by and see my truck and be there before me the next day. But that is a whole other thread. 

If you know what you are doing and know what to look for in a spot you can save you a lot of time and find those "bigger" deer that are out there. The key is to scout early and hunt hard the first couple of days before the deer begin to catch on. Its much harder to kill a quality deer in blackwater compared to private land with feeders and food plots. It actually tests your skills to track game and figure out what little pattern they have instead of having them walk up to corn you poured all over the ground. 

Not doggin anyone on private land because up until our lease was sold I had private land with a food plot and feeder. Just letting you know its no walk in the park. 

Just remember as the saying goes," You can't eat them horns!".


----------



## scbass

deersniper270 said:


> I don't know anyone who truly hunts Blackwater or any public land just for the horns. You go and hunt and enjoy your time in the woods and if a state legal buck walks out, he is going home with me. The deer movement in the woods in any part of the WMA's is sporadic especially with all the dog runners and people that don't know what they are doing or don't respect fellow hunters in the woods. Many times I had scouted a spot and found good sign just to have someone drive by and see my truck and be there before me the next day. But that is a whole other thread.
> 
> If you know what you are doing and know what to look for in a spot you can save you a lot of time and find those "bigger" deer that are out there. The key is to scout early and hunt hard the first couple of days before the deer begin to catch on. Its much harder to kill a quality deer in blackwater compared to private land with feeders and food plots. It actually tests your skills to track game and figure out what little pattern they have instead of having them walk up to corn you poured all over the ground.
> 
> Not doggin anyone on private land because up until our lease was sold I had private land with a food plot and feeder. Just letting you know its no walk in the park.
> 
> Just remember as the saying goes," You can't eat them horns!".


+1

Blackwater is a good place to spend your time there is alot of deer and some could be nice. I am one of the people that has tried the fix up them horns in all different ways and they still taste like @#$%.

You just need to get out and do some scouting, my brother and myself normally put in around 300-400 hrs of scouting a year and we do find some good deer.


----------



## bigfun

Anyone know of a good place to get hogs around here?


----------



## Bullshark

These were 3 miles north of Blackwater in Alabama. 




So was this....


----------



## JoeZ

pcola4 said:


> I have hunted the mid west. You will be disappointed around this area.



I would have to disagree with this. 

I grew up hunting Illinois and Wisconsin. Yes, the deer up there are beasts but I have not been disappointed in any of my Florida deer. 

The deer down here have so much more cover, so much more guile and are so much harder to hunt that the hunt in and of itself is much more rewarding to me than a few dozen extra inches on a measuring stick or pounds on a scale.

That being said, I'd love to get back up there and see something in 170s-180s around 300 pounds again, even if they do act like cattle coming to the corn fields.


----------



## reelsmooth19

dam nice buck!!


----------



## nathan70

This 112 incher was from Santa Rosa co. and a 146'' was killed down the road they are here.


----------



## nathan70

WOW bullshark the deer in that pic is a nice one for any state. Good genetics and good nutrition. I called the state a while back to get a copy of the score from the buck above and the guy told we that they are getting alot more deer over 100'' the last few years.


----------



## andrethegiant

bigfun said:


> Anyone know of a good place to get hogs around here?


Anywhere close to pond creek is a good start, we used to camp off Berryhill rd. and we used to always hear and see hogs


----------



## drifterfisher

I've lived here all of my life(33yrs) and have never seen horns like some of those pictured.I have numerous trail cams,and go shining often and never never laid eyes on anything like those.Just sayin.


----------



## nathan70

The one I shot in the pic above is the largest I've ever seen in FL, I was just lucky enough to kill him. Some people will hunt all their life in this area and never kill one that big. Good thing I'm getting stationed in Missouri next.


----------



## drifterfisher

I figure if I spend enough time in the woods and even more on trail cams I'll find me one of those big ones,I had one cam last year,now I have 6 out now and only one set of horns,bout 2"'s tall.I did get a nice 8 point last year,on my neighbors place.Hes between me and the creek so he gets the better choices.He did get a nice 12 point 2 yrs ago,not real wide,but nice none the less.


----------



## K-Bill

deleted


----------



## bare bones 24

bigfun said:


> Anyone know of a good place to get hogs around here?


 I'd try Gene's lounge or Woodsies Tavern.


----------



## John B.

the date is boogered up, but this was about 3 weeks ago in Pace.


----------



## jcoss15

heres a sandy soil 8pt. from holt...no monsters around here but decent bucks that are always fun to chase and not so easy to kill.


----------



## N65TH

*Best WMA areas in South Alabama*

Scotch - north of Atmore Al, Blue Springs-north of Holt Fl near Andulusa Al or Barbour - near Eufaula Al. Ruts in these areas will be full moon to late January.


----------

